
Show HN: Get Traffic from Facebook Groups Without You Posting - boomshaka1
https://www.affiliatt.com
======
fiatjaf
The idea is great, but I don't get how your website solves it. It seems we
have to present ourselves to the other party involved (either promoters or
advertisers).

I would prefer something more automated, and having your third-party service
handle matching, payments etc.

I know this is asking too much, but all this should be easy to do in
comparison with the much harder task of overcoming the needed network effects.

~~~
boomshaka1
Hi there! Appreciate the comment. As an advertiser, you basically post
content/ad and then the system automatically sends offers to real people who
are members in those groups, when they accept, you are asked to fund the
account. Then they do the work, you can track clicks and see proof of posts.

Does that help? Please feel free to criticize and give true feedback, it won't
hurt my feelings. :)

~~~
boomshaka1
Wanted to add one more idea here.

I just ran an ad myself, so I am going to explain the flow.

I logged in as an advertiser, and clicked post ad. Then, I was given options
to fill in all my requirements, which I won't get into too much detail, but
the important thing is, we have curated hundreds of groups in all kinds of
niches and our members(promoters) join them.

When they are in approved in the groups, we offer that ad space to advertisers
in clumps.

They then pay through an escrow like payment service, so that when the job is
complete, they can release the funds.

Trying to lay it all out in the open, so I can get feedback.

Thank you!

~~~
fiatjaf
Now I get it. You have curated groups and promoters join them.

None of the groups interest me for now, maybe you could list them in the
landing page? I don't think this would drag people out (perhaps only people
who wouldn't make an ad anyway), and it could even drag more people in.

------
fiatjaf
A screenshot: [http://i.imgur.com/enPOmgy.png](http://i.imgur.com/enPOmgy.png)

